# Not exactly an old shipmate



## Superlecky (Apr 15, 2006)

I've just posted a reply in "Last Ship" and it reminded me of Derek Brammer who was the manager of P&O Bulk Shipping personnel department. 

I always got on very well with him and I was wondering if anyone on here knew anything of him? Given his age when I knew him I'm assuming that he must have passed on quite some time ago.


----------



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

You could always try Richard Leese the present Cromer Mayor. He is ex P&O


----------

